# Saddle Bags



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Spotted Image said:


> My dad and I by luck from some of these saddle bags and love them. Only problem is we are now wanting another set.
> Saddle Bags
> Anyone knows a good place to get them at? Can't seem to find places who sells them.


?

Does the place where you got the picture from not sell them anymore?

Combo Saddle Bags with Two Water Bottles heavy duty, sturdy, roomy and great for trail riding at TOHTC.com



.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I have seen them on eBay. Try there, they have a lot of saddle bags. If you haven't done eBay much, sometimes it is tricky to find what you are looking for. You can type in saddle bags in the search but that will bring up all kinds of bags like motorcycle bags or hand bags. You can narrow your search by going to the categories first and then search once you are in the right category. 
Horse stuff is under Sporting goods, then Outdoor sports, and then you will find Equestrian, then type in "saddle bags". Then you just get horse related saddle bags.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I can't find that one, but what about this one? Premium Canvas Saddle Bag Water Bottle Horse Black | eBay It's not the prettiest thing, but it has room for a water bottle on each side and is made of canvas. Whatever you do, don't buy nylon! That was the 1st saddle bag I ever bought and it was the biggest piece of junk I ever owned ripped on the 1st ride down to one thread on one side and halfway down the other. Luckily got my money back through ebay after I showed them the pictures. Guess that one was only good enough to carry a chapstick on each side! :lol: Good luck and happy trails!


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry been camping and with school and work haven't had much time. It is an option to buy from that site also from them on amazon. I have found pictures of ones that help keep things cold to. I have some for behind my saddle. With these saddle bags they make horn bags or you can put them behind the saddle. They are kind of an all in one bag.


----------

